# Lower end tarmacs still good?



## carlflow (Jun 12, 2012)

My budget only allows me to go as far as the 2012 tarmac compact which is the entry level carbon fiber bike. Its got tiagra components so it is nothing special and the next 105 equivalent CF bike jumps to 2,750 and that is way outt of my budget.

I was also looking at a Fuji altamira 3.0 (105 group) which I can get a huge discount on to equal out the price of the tarmac. But Im leaning toward the tarmac because I know the frames have been tested and proven. So im kinda stuck at a standstill.

Would the lower specced tarmac do me better than the fuji? Im only leaning toward it because of the frame but I havent tested out the fuji (which I plan to). I figured I could always upgrade the components later down the road and a frame would be harder to swap out.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

carlflow said:


> My budget only allows me to go as far as the 2012 tarmac compact which is the entry level carbon fiber bike. Its got tiagra components so it is nothing special and the next 105 equivalent CF bike jumps to 2,750 and that is way outt of my budget.
> 
> I was also looking at a Fuji altamira 3.0 (105 group) which I can get a huge discount on to equal out the price of the tarmac. But Im leaning toward the tarmac because I know the frames have been tested and proven. So im kinda stuck at a standstill.
> 
> Would the lower specced tarmac do me better than the fuji? Im only leaning toward it because of the frame but I havent tested out the fuji (which I plan to). I figured I could always upgrade the components later down the road and a frame would be harder to swap out.


If you compare Specialized current 'low end' CF framesets to their mid-range offerings just three years ago, you'll see that the former are actually more advanced in methods of construction. Just as trickle down applies to other facets of cycling (namely, groupsets), the same holds true for advances in CF design/ manufacturing. 

That's not to say you shouldn't test ride some other brands/ models, because I think you should. But in doing so focus more on fit/ feel, ride and handling, because (long term) that's going to be what matters most to you, and ((similar to what you offered) in large part, the frameset/ geometry dictates those facets.

Re: the current Tiagra 10 speed groupset, in an albeit short test ride I took, I put it on a par with Shimano's previous version 105 (5600), which I've logged thousands of miles on. So (again, due to trickle down), I think Tiagra fits most recreational riders needs and is a race-worthy groupset.

FWIW, all things considered, I wouldn't hesitate to buy the 2012 Tarmac Compact.


----------



## jimlmackjr (May 17, 2010)

i picked up a 2010 Expert and the carbon the same are the PRO just the groupo is defferance









here what i see 
Comp. has •Specialized FACT 8r carbon, FACT IS construction, compact race design, 1-1/2" lower bearing, threaded BB

SL3 has Specialized FACT 10r carbon, FACT IS construction, compact race design, 1-1/2" lower bearing, OSBB

Comp : 1-1/8" upper and 1-1/2" lower Cr-Mo cartridge bearings integrated w/ headset, 20mm cone spacer, w/ 20mm of spacers

SL3: 1-1/8 upper and 1-1/2" lower Cr-Mo cartridge bearings integrated w/ headset, 8mm cone spacer with 20mm of spacers

for both the Geometry in a size 54cm is the same 

for avg, riders i am sure we wont notice the differance in the Carbon.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

If your budget is very restricted, and it appears that it is, then I would consider an Allez model with the E5 aluminum construction. Same geometry as the Tarmac and every report I hear is excellent. I think 105 is a pretty big step above Tiagra. If you have to have Carbon and can't afford a 105 model then I would look at the Fuji. Its a decent bike. Giant probably makes a more affordable 105 model too.


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Mar 14, 2009)

Look at buying used. Better deal, better parts. My new 105's feel better than my three year old Ultegra. I'm on a Tarmac and love it, hands down my favorite road bike. Sounds like you have a nice budget for a bike, so look at Craigslist or eBay. Last years bike with better parts and have money to spend on other things.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

If you consider the used market, you can really get what you want for the money you have. Lots of great bikes out there for sale that have been hardly used.


----------



## jimlmackjr (May 17, 2010)

Check your local Craigslist before u buy check reviews
And remember some reviews are from pro style riders and they know the different from 
The different carbon. So take some. Review with a grain of salt
Unless u read the same in most reviews


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Since some folks are suggesting used and considering the topic is CF framesets, I think it's worth noting that warranties only apply to the original owner. 

Personally, I wouldn't consider a used CF bike.


----------



## hxcadam (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure for specialized they warranty their frames for life no matter the owner. My buddy manages a specialized concept shop. After I purchased my 05 allez from CL he basically told me If I can manage to crack the frame I can get a new allez frame. Of course I'll probably never manage that but I don't think the warranty applies to just the original owner.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

hxcadam said:


> I'm pretty sure for specialized they warranty their frames for life no matter the owner. My buddy manages a specialized concept shop. After I purchased my 05 allez from CL he basically told me If I can manage to crack the frame I can get a new allez frame. Of course I'll probably never manage that but I don't think the warranty applies to just the original owner.


Sorry, but you're mistaken in that belief. Go to the link below for specifics.

Your buddy may be able to finagle something between you and Spec, but that's not in accordance with their warranty terms.

http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/Frame_and_Warranty_Policy_Updated.pdf


----------

